# Need small run of tshirts



## Ides of March (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello, I need to get a small run of shirts screenprinted on the Alstyle 1701 or 1301. I have 4 different designs and only want to print like 3 of each design to feature in a kickstarter video before I print a larger amount. Hoping not to spend a couple hundred on 12 shirts. Anybody know of some good printers who do low runs that are affordable? Thanks!


----------



## BoomDawgDesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

let me know if you are still looking for a printer. www.maximusts.com


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

How many colors are in each design? Where are you located and what is your timeframe


----------



## plastictea (Dec 28, 2011)

I would also like to chime in for this, however I need 50 to 100 shirts. I think screen printing is the best medium for my designs. I'm in Panama but initially looking to market most of my designs in the area from the College which I graduated from which is in Amherst, MA.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

plastictea what are you looking for and where are you located.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone with a DTG printer can run small jobs economically. Look for someone in your area. I do this all the time for some of my clients. # of colors don't matter with the DTG printer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

There are any number of printers or artists (myself included) who could mock up your designs so it looks like they have been printed for catalog, email, or flyer publication without ever printing them.. email me at dlacart@mediacombb.net or go to my website
dlac


----------

